# Sandline Blood Line??????



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

was wondering if any one has heard of this have papers on my dog but which i could see her ped just so i can make sure the breeder wasnt bs to me... any help will be great do have parents register number if needed it suppose to be registered threw adba


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

Guess wanna make sure this is legit never had a dog with papers


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I found your *first thread* asking about the bloodline. There is not a Sandlin bloodline. You stated previously that your dog is 50% Edge 50% Watchdog, correct? The person you got the dog from didn't show you a pedigree? Didn't you request a 4 gen ped in January from the ADBA? That will have your dog's ped on it; in addition, I have searched three different databases and couldn't find either dog. I am checking one more place, but they very well may not be online. Also, make sure you register her with the ABKC once you get all your ADBA paperwork squared away. 
*ABKC Registration Form*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah excellent on posting her registration paper. I will see if I can find them.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I found your *first thread* asking about the bloodline. There is not a Sandlin bloodline. You stated previously that your dog is 50% Edge 50% Watchdog, correct? The person you got the dog from didn't show you a pedigree? Didn't you request a 4 gen ped in January from the ADBA? That will have your dog's ped on it; in addition, I have searched three different databases and couldn't find either dog. I am checking one more place, but they very well may not be online. Also, make sure you register her with the ABKC once you get all your ADBA paperwork squared away.
> *ABKC Registration Form*


yea i did request 4 generation and ordered it to come in tube so it wont be wrinkled and i want to get her in the abkc cause we would love to do shows i just love pits so much but i want to make sure that certificate is legit since its taking along time


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DeJa said:


> Guess wanna make sure this is legit never had a dog with papers


Yupp it is legit. You are good.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yupp it is legit. You are good.


yes finally omg i found a legit breeder now just waiting on pedigree thank you so much pitbullmamanatl


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DeJa said:


> yea i did request 4 generation and ordered it to come in tube so it wont be wrinkled and i want to get her in the abkc cause we would love to do shows i just love pits so much but i want to make sure that certificate is legit since its taking along time


Just remember Deja is an American Bully not an APBT, which is why it is important for you to register her with the ABKC as they are the official pedigree registry of the American Bully. They are closing their registrations mid year 2012 so don't forget about registering.  Deja is pretty-- I love me some brindle dogs!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> _Just remember _*Deja is an American Bully **not an APBT*, *which is why it is important for you to register her with the ABKC as they are the official pedigree registry of the American Bully.* They are closing their registrations mid year 2012 so don't forget about registering.  Deja is pretty-- I love me some brindle dogs!


:goodpost: A nice Bully


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

*thanks for all the comments...*

Yea thank yu guys an yea ima b honest I really don't like brindle pits but when I saw her I Jus fell in love with her she's blue brindle but yea I like brindle pits now lol


----------

